# One Piece: Dark Waters RP thread



## InfIchi (May 27, 2013)

*



Story​* This RPG starts out around the time Luffy starts his own quest, though  there are no Strawhat Pirates here. It has been twenty-two years since  the execution of Gol D. Roger. Much has happened, such as the Fall of  Ohara. In the sea of East Blue, a strange storm has occured over an  island with ancient ruins. You have been gathered here by an ambitious  and strange young man who desires to become the Pirate King...​


*The Pirates' Code*​ 


No G-Modding.


This is NOT meant to compete with One Piece: Great Age of Piracy RP. This RP is just an alternative to that.


Be polite and kindto one another. Let's all behave.


Don't do anything too crazy. There is only so much we could do before we're busted.


Good behaivor will be rewarded with upgrades and potiental to learn new, more powerful techniques.


Character limit is two for each of us and I expect consistent posting.


Everyone is EQUAL! This is something that I must stress.  Even though there will be characters who are stronger then other  characters in the crew, everyone's character has the same plot  importance. Not one character will be more important in the story then  another, even the captain.


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2013)

East Blue-

Resting comfortably after a long run, a young pirate places his hand against a tree. "Huff.. Huff... Huff...." He took a deep breathe trying to get some saliva back in his mouth. "I've been... running for hours." He coughed a bit, The young man was a terror, Known as the Butcher to the marines. He killed and he pillaged rapped and he robbed. There would be no rest for him today, as he stood at the tree, a bullet blows up a portion of it. "Damn it..." He started to run, but his legs felt no more energy. 

"Damn it..." The butcher tried to take a step forward, BAM! A bullet passes through his leg, piercing the back of his calf and blowing out the bones in his shin, causing them to shatter and rip through the muscle, exploding outward in a cloud of blood. As he was stepping forward, forced to keep going, the bones crunch and crack, forcing what was left of his bones to snap and cause him to drop to the ground. 

"GUAH!" A scream of pain exits his mouth, a horrible ear shattering scream. BLAM! Another bullet passes through his foot, breaking through the bones, traveling up his leg and bursting out of his kneecap. Blowing it out, ensuring he will never walk again. "WHY! WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS!" The man screams out in pain, horrible agonizing pain.

Meters away, the man is visible through a scope, His body lumped on the ground crying for mercy. the scope slowly moves up, till it reaches his head. "Bang." A voice calls, but doesn't fire. "Target captured. Status Alive. Bounty, 5 million." The voice remarks, standing up and walking toward the body. 

The man continues to cry out in pain. "Who did this..." The scope stares down at the man clearly standing over him. "Because you are worth money." A voice calls. "WHO... WHOSE THERE!? WHERE ARE YOU!?" BAM! something hits the man and knocks him out. Slowly, a body starts to form out of the air. "Status, Captured."


----------



## Genma1998 (May 30, 2013)

"Aaaaaaaaah!". Marines were being cut down left and right. "Got you!" they yelled as they surrounded the ominous man. "Do you really think so? I would reconsider your position, if I were you. A bunch of petty little navy soldiers standing neatly around a man they can't even hope to capture, just waiting to be slaughtered."

The man known as Roran Law, The Gray Demon, suddenly disappeared from everyone's field of vision. Blood gushed from one of the marine's chests as a knife attached to a sharp wire shot through him and impaled two more soldiers. Law pulled on the wire and hung the three soldiers from from a railing.  I don't even have to use my Devil Fruit powers, but I will anyways just to get the navy's attention... _*Room*_ 

A blue circle expanded about fifty feet around Law. Roran Law cut the bodies of the dead marines and surrounded himself with the body parts. Blood covered the room, when bullets were fired into the flesh of the dead marines. Law stabbed at the air a few times *Extend...* The marines hearts were cut out of their bodies. *Confusion...* 
Law switched the marines with their hearts, so the hearts were all around himself. Now, you're all my personal slaves. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Zyrax (May 30, 2013)

In a Dark Cave In an Isalnd in East Blue there were Marine surrounding it. "I think I saw It, It Entered this Cave." One Marine said. "We Should be careful, I heard That He Has the Heart of a Demon." Another Marine said.

"Be Brave you Women, We Marines Should be brave to step in a volcano and bath in it." The Marine with a Commander Rank Called Alferod said with an angry voice. "Lets go and kill this Masked Coward."

Before The Marine group Could Enter the Cave A voice is Heard. "The Cutting Edge." And Then a Masked Person With a Katana Comes out of the Cave with an amazing speed and Cuts all of the marines except for Alferod In the Neck and then all Fall on the ground.

"Were you the one who called me a coward?" The Masked Person said with a Deep voice. Alferod was afraid for a moment but then he said. "Yes I did, Anyone who goes againts The World Goverments Laws is a coward without a doubt, And you The Masked Lord are not an exception. Now Die." Alferod Said as He grabbed his sword and tried to slash The Masked Lord.

The Masked Lord Dodges the slash and then he prepares for an attack"The Spear!" The Masked Lord then Run Into Alferod and Stabs him in the stomach with the horns of his helmet and Alferod passes out because of the pain.

"Finally There is nobody around." A feminine Voice came out of the Masked Lord as he takes Off his Helmet and reveals a Long Hair and a Slim Female Face. "This Mask Is Not Comfortable to wear all day you know" And Then The Female goes back into the cave with a serious look on her face.


----------



## Genma1998 (May 30, 2013)

*Roran Law - East Blue - Marine East Blue 2nd Branch (E2)*

Roran Law walked out of the building, pulling a cart with the marine hearts. Several yards behind him, walked the marines, looking ashamed.
Law was headed towards the navy base to "negotiate".
Naturally, the door was locked. Law tried cutting the lock. Steel, damn it. *Room... Sink.*. Law sunk the ground the marines were standing on low enough that they couldn't climb out.He did the same with the hearts. He threw a wire-knife around a pole on he ceiling and pulled himself up. Law could see through a window that the marines were preparing cannons. Probably to use against him. This was his only chance, he broke the window with the hilt of his katana and ran for the cannon. He was about 20 feet away from the cannon when the marines started shooting at him.*Room...Confusion!* He switched himself with the marine next to the cannon. The cannoneer dropped dead, as he was riddled with bullets. 

From his current location, it was easy to dispatch all of the marines with his knives. Law walked the cannon to the main entrance and shot at the door. The explosion was big enough to destroy the surrounding walls as well. *Room... levitate.* Roran was bout to walk into the building again when he saw something flying towards him. It was a cannonball.
Law switched it with the first thing he could think of. One of the hearts. The cannonball exploded and destroyed all the hearts except for the one he was holding. All but one marine collapsed instantly. Damn it! One solider wasn't worth it. Law decapitated him and looked onward to see who had fired the cannonball. Captain Carnage, what a ridiculous name. "You'll pay for what you did to my men!" Carnage rushed towards Law, he was obviously a very strong man. He stood at about 7 feet, and had muscles about 10 times as thick as Law's. Law saw a little girl passing by. Law's Ope Ope room was already up, so he  cut the girls limbs off and did the same to Carnage. *Confusion.* Law switched their limbs.*Attach!*
As the girls limbs weren't strong enough to support Carnage's heavy torso, they gave out. 

Carnage couldn't lift himself up. He looked absolutely ridiculous to Law. *Carve.* Law cut out Carnage's heart, and picked it up. The girl was crying. Don't worry, I'll fix you up again., Roran said in nicely. Something that wasn't usual for him. 
As he promised, he gave the girl her own limbs back, and reattached Carnage's arms and legs to his body. Now that Law, had his heart, Carnage would be a very useful hostage.


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2013)

East Blue- 

"Alright sir, here is your money." A lovely receptionist hands over five million beli to a young black haired boy. "Thanks, you know... i've got more than enough for a lovely night out, what do you say?" He leaned in close over the counter. "Oh? Sorry sir, but i'm married." She smiled at him, "Come on now, don't be like that. Even a marriage can be rocky sometimes right?" She blinked a bit, "Uh... n..no mines fine." She smiled, "Oh? Well see i noticed you didn't say Happily married or my marriage is great. So there's some problems right? right? Go on, tell me." He smiled, "Well... um Mr. Reaper, I guess... It started a few years ago-" 

Later that night, Reaper and the lovely young marine receptionist were leaving one of the islands most famous restaurants. "I didn't know you were in the marine bootcamp!" Reaper nodded, "Twice, But it didn't work out for me." She smiled, "Well you look fantastic!" He nodded, "Really helped get me toned you know." He winked to the girl, it was then a large muscular marine stepped up. "OI! what are you doing with my wife!?" He looked over at her, "Oh? Your wife?" He placed his arm around her and smiled at the marine. "Well tonight she is my date. So if you don't mind, we were just on our way back to my hotel." 

The marines fists balled together, "Sasha... Get to the house." Sasha nodded, "Yes dea-" "No no Sasha." Reaper pulled her in close, "Come with me, i'll treat you as a woman deserves to be... spoiled and pampered every day."  The Marine grabs Reapers shoulder and turns him around. "She. Is. My. Wife." Reaper nodded, "Yes, i get that." He looks the marine in the eyes. "But if you touch me again, you'll end up unable to see that." The marine blinked and stepped back, a large guttural laugh escaping him.

"Sasha, please take this." Reaper handed her one million beli. "Eh? but this is-" Before she could say anything he took her in his arms and kissed her. "Please, leave this place. Go where he will never find you, and live the life a beautiful woman deserves." Sasha blushed and nodded, "But... Will i ever-" He put his finger to her lips, "I'll see you." He winked and with that Sasha ran off. 

"Grrrrr... You think you'll get away with this you little shit!" The marine lunged forward at Reaper, Reaper merely threw a punch and scratched out one of the marines eyes. "GUAH!!!" He screamed in pain dropping to the ground. "How.... where is your blade!?" He looked at reapers fists. "No blades, just my hands." The marine tried to stand, but Reaper punched his other eye, slicing away his vision. "GUAAAAH!!!" he screamed out in agony. "Now then, Leave me be." As reaper stepped away, the marine continued to trash about, trying to find him. "I warned you. If you touched me again, You wouldn't see it."


----------



## DVB (May 30, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix- Scholar
Mirrorball Island, East Blue
*
People began fleeing from the darker parts of the streets. From there was walking a lone stranger dressed in his coat and hat. He had a rather glazed but intense look in his eye. He was walking throughout, mugging any undecent person that could have money on them. 

The man was Diego D. Vendrix.

The eater of the Kage Kage no Mi.

"Shadow Taladro!"

A nearby tycoon found himself pierced by a shadow drill. He collaspes into the ground before he is dragged to the darkness by hands of shadow, where the man with the hat and coat was. He looted him and counted.

He had enough Beri. The man proceeded to head to the dock with his ill-gotten loot. He would need a boat.


----------



## Maria Antonia (May 31, 2013)

Ouch! Watch what yer doin there ya wench!"

"Quit bitching, unless you want to lose another finger!"

A young woman wiped the sweat from her brow with the back of her gloved hand, the front covered in an old sea dog's blood. She readjusted her bone saw, looking at the man she was operating on. He was a middle aged man, his blue eyes full of fear and his shirt splattered with blood. One hand was being pinned down by the woman, Lizzie, and the ring finger was almost entirely black. The other hand held a mostly empty bottle of whiskey, the only anesthetic the doctor had ready.

"Okay, take one more drink and look away. This will hurt." Lizzie instructed the man. She waited for him to do as he was told before slicing off the infected finger with one sweep of her saw.

"YOWWWWW!" He howled in pain, blood gushing from the new stump. Lizzie bandaged it quickly, and ran to the fire to prepare to cauterize the wound. "Yer killin me! You evil wench!"

"I said shut it, you whiskey guzzling boot licker!" She snapped back at him. The rest of the men in the back room of the Orange Town bar watched in horror and awe. There was a sizzle of burning flesh, several more screams of pain, and more insults from Lizzie before the room was silent. As the man cowered on the table, cradling his hand, Lizzie approached the man's friends. "I saved your friend's hand. Pay up." And she held out her hand expectantly.

The men dropped a formidable pouch of coins into her open palm before gathering their companion and leaving. Exhausted, Lizzie sunk into a chair and removed the bandana that held back her red hair. This was her fifth operation today. She sighed, tossed the bag of coins into her rucksack by the door, and contemplated buying drinks from the bar next door.


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2013)

Reaper walked the lonely streets, the blinded marine left on the road, bleeding but alive. "He'll come back as a cyborg or something. That's how it always happens." Reaper made himself vanish, slowly disappearing from the world. Then turned and aimed his rifle at the marine. BLAM! The shot rings out throughout the village, everyone rushing outside to see what had happened. Reaper knew, his sight caught everything. The bullet traveling forward, piercing into the back of the marines skull, bouncing around inside his brain and turning it to mush. 

"There will be no more pain for you Sasha." Reaper thought to himself, "No more suffering. Just relief." Reaper continued onward, his invisible gun leaking a small smoke trail before finally fading out of existence. People rushed past him and he let them, they couldn't see him anyways... That's how he liked to live. Faceless, invisible to the world. It made his jobs easier, Just like his next job would be easier with what he needed to do. 

Reaper made his way to the docks, he was done on this island and he would continue his normal means of travel. Sneak onto a ship, invisible as a ghost and wander the deck, letting the passengers pass by him. He would steal from them, bits of beli, a watch or two, maybe even brush up against a woman every now and again. But this ship ride would not be the same as the others, this time his trip across the ocean would be a bit more... eventful.


----------



## Genma1998 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Roran Law - East Blue - Marine E2*

Man, I need a drink. I almost died about once...twice...3 times...4 times...ah forget it. Damn, I need a ship too. In the distance, Law saw a restaurant, and boooooy was he starving. On his way to the restaurant he picked up some rocks. He put on his white mask. Some children looked on awe and terror. Law jumped onto the roof of the restaurant. *Room... Sense* He could sense the people and objects within his room, which surprised him. He had just thought of trying it. Law was really beginning to enjoy his devil fruit. *Confusion*. Law switched the food in the restaurant with the rocks he had brought with him. He listened happily as people screamed as they bit into the rocks...

Now, it's time to go steal some pretty ship pieces to put together. The only problem is I'm being followed by that damn marine cook... Take care of him Carnage!


----------



## Maria Antonia (Jun 3, 2013)

Lizzie downed another shot of rum, a grimace on her face as the alcohol burned her throat. "One more, if you please?" She slurred. The man behind the bar looked at her with a frown, as she looked rather pathetic, and sighed. "I'm afraid I'm going to have to cut you off, miss." "Wha the hell? I thought we were friends!" Lizzie jumped off her stool, drunkenly outraged. "I saved you brother's life, remember? Got that bullet out o his arm?" "Yes, but Elizabeth-" "LIZZIE!" "Lizzie, you're clearly inebriated and I can't be responsible for..."

Not wanting to listen to his drabble a moment longer, Lizzie heaved herself out of the bar and into the back alley, where she stumbled into several trash cans. A group of Marines standing outside the bar took notice of the commotion and began to watch her. Lizzie swore, reclaimed her balance, and began walking again. She heard a wolf whistle from one of the marines and snorted. "Shove off, fancy pants." She called behind her, which garnered a  response of "ooooohs" from them. One of the men jogged down the alley to catch up with her.

"I said shove off." Lizzie drawled, hearing the man's approaching footsteps. "Lovely night, aint it sweetheart?" He cooed, stepping in front of her. He was almost a foot taller than her. "Well, it was lovely until you came and bothered me." She snapped, stifling a hiccup. "Pardon me, miss, you was just looking a little lonely." "Not at all. So you can go now." She tried to side step the Marine, but he stuck out his arm and blocked her. She tried the other direction, but he stuck out his other arm. Lizzie huffed impatiently. "Don't make me move you." She said darkly, swaying on the spot slightly. The Marine laughed and stayed where he was. "Last chance!" Lizzie called to him, but he only smirked in reply.

She whipped out her scalpel in the blink of an eye, brandishing it before her, poised to attack. "Move." She commanded. The Marine's haughtiness was gone, replaced by fear and anger, and he lunged at Lizzie. She dodged him easily and buried the scalpel deep into his side, though in a non fatal spot. The man screamed in pain, and his friends ran over to grab him as he stumbled. Lizzie stared at them, blood dripping off her scalpel. "I did warn ya." She mumbled, backing away slowly, scalpel still raised. When she was a safe distance away, she turned and sprinted. She winded through the alley, shouts and footsteps following behind, but they began to fade after several minutes of evasive maneuvers.

 Exhausted and still slightly drunk, Lizzie arrived at her current residence, an abandoned house on the edge of town. She wiggled through the door and threw herself down on the hard, dusty mattress on the floor. She would have one hell of a hangover and plenty of Marines to deal with in the morning.


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 3, 2013)

Outside the Cave the Bodies of the Dead Marines Were being eaten By All Kinds of Animals. But inside the Cave It was the Masked Lord Syrain Without her helmet staring at the darkness of the cave. She then gets up and puts on her mask just incase and Goes out of the Cave. She finds the dead bodies and A Creppy smile appears on her face. "And Here I expected My bounty to increase for Defeating you Filthy Marines."

She then starts walking Far away from the cave And Started thinking about Her Dream of Becoming the Most feared thing in the world. "Why Am I so Stupid? Nobody will fear A Commen Masked Freak from a Weak Sea, I Must go to the Graveyard Called The GrandLine and Make My name known to the world." She then thought about Frollo and Gaston Back at Piras. "I Also Must get Back to them After I do all of that."

She then Thought about something She never thought about before. "I Need A Ship and A Crew to survive that Place."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2013)

The ship took off, it was a wonderful sight. The waves crashing against the side and the sound of splashing occupying his ears. It was a wonderful noise a wonderful sound, a wonderful visual a wonderful trip. But there was something on the horizon that he could never have predicted a waiting storm that slowly blew his way. Reaper was sharpening his daggers, reloading his guns and making sure that everything was underway for his next plan, the next stage. He had to make sure everything went just right or it would all blow up in his face. "This ship is always so peaceful." He thought to himself, looking up to see the seagulls passing by. "It's always so calming and nice when i'm here... It nearly makes me forget about the hell i live in." He smiled a bit and went back to his guns, they needed cleaned as well... But the storm, was coming.


----------



## Maria Antonia (Jun 8, 2013)

Lizzie awoke the next morning, her head pounding in pain. It hurt to move, but her throat was dry, so she crawled out of bed and fetched a glass of water. "Oi..." She muttered after she drank. She knew the Marine that she'd attacked last night would have the whole town looking for her, so she decided her best chance at getting away clean would be to pack up and leave as quickly as possible. "Not like I've got much to pack anyway." She noted, looking around the barren house.

She threw all her equipment and spare clothes into a bag, and then what little food she had into a satchel. After making sure she had everything, she closed the door to the abandoned house and set off for the docks. Orange Town had been nice while it lasted, much nicer than some of the other places she'd been, but she had stayed too long. Her trail on the Witch Doctor was growing cold, and she needed to find fresh information.

She kept to the shadows and side streets as best as she could, trying to avoid any official looking men who could have been Marines. Eventually she reached the docks, just as many of the ships were being loaded. She looked around, trying to decide which one to take. She walked to the end of the dock towards a small, but speedy looking frigate and waved until she caught the attention of one of the crew.

"What can I do fer ya miss?" He asked her, nodding his head.

"I'm in the market for a ride." Lizzie said, and the sailor crossed his arms over his chest.

"Sorry miss, but we aint takin' passengers on this trip." He frowned apologetically at her, but she persisted.

"Please? I'm a doctor, I could be of use to you all."

"We got ourselves a doctor already, a damn good fellow by the looks of him. You'll just have to try another ship, miss." And before Lizzie could argue, he walked away and began to load his ship. Lizzie growled, and contemplated taking out her bone saw and going on a rampage, though she realized after a moment what an awful idea that was.

"Looks like I'll have to sneak then..." She mumbled, looking around for a place to hide. She spotted a large barrel by the rest of the food the crew was loading and nonchalantly made her way over to it. She waited until none of the crew was watching and lifted the lid; the barrel was full of apples. "Perfect!" Lizzie grinned. Once no one was looking again, she tipped the barrel, dumping out half the apples. She rolled them off the dock, then climbed inside the barrel and set the lid on top of herself. It was a tight squeeze, and it smelled very fruity, but it was an easy ticket on board.

After several minutes, she felt the barrel being lifted and carried onto the ship. "God, there must be jumbo sized apples in this one..." The crew member carrying her complained. After a short ride up the gangplank and down into the storage area, the barrel was set down and the Lizzie heard the sailor walk away. Just to be safe, she would wait in the barrel for several hours. She picked up an apple and took a large, crunchy bite out of it. At least she knew she wouldn't go hungry.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 13, 2013)

Reaper looked out over the see, the ocean was calm so far. But there was a sense of disturbance in the air. It had disturbed him enough that he had opted to become invisible. He would rather hide and slink away and watch from the shadows, see what waited for them in the sea... There was something coming towards him... something big. "There is going to be blood on the sea tonight." Reaper nodded, There would be blood... As in the distance he could see a pirate ship coming for them, They flew a flag similar to a cat's skull with fish bones crossing it.

He looked at them threw the scope of his rifle. Looked to be about twenty men, maybe twenty five... Not that hard to take out if he kept himself hidden and struck from the shadows. That was his normal MO anyways, strike from the shadows. But still, maybe he should take a few of them out right now while he had the chance... Cha-chick. He locked a bullet in place and aimed at one of the men's heads. "Adjust for wind, calculate for drop..." He thought to himself, then he pulled the trigger. 

The man on the ship dropped, blood spraying everywhere. He could see the look of hunger in their eyes turn to fear. Someone was taking them out before they got there... and they saw no snipers on the ship. Reaper fired another round, two down... third round, third kill. There would be no rest for them tonight, the only rest allowed now was death. But Reaper knew he could only drop six before they got to the ship. Good enough, reduce the numbers down by a handful and you can reduce the cost of taking out the rest.


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 16, 2013)

Syrain Was using her Katana to chop off Some of the trees in the forest Outside The Cave. She wanted to build a boat so she can Sail the sea instead of staying in this Lonely Island. She was using Her Craft Skills that she learned from Frollo to build a small Boat, It will be enough for now.

"Here I come world." Syrain said As she got ready to set sail to the deep blue sea. Syrain then remembered Her mask at One of the trees logs. 

She went to that Log and found her Mask. Just as she was about to grab it someone shoot her at her back and she felt alot of pain But she did not care and turned around and saw Alferod all bloody. "I should have known you're a Woman, You are a big bitch." 

Alferod Then tried to shoot At her again but she dodged the bullets . The Kick Of Displease." She yelled as she Jumped Torward Alferod and kicked Him In the Head so hard that he Was sent flying to the sea. and so he drowned.

Syrain then put her mask back on and Jumped on her boat and started Sailing the sea at last.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2013)

Reaper-

Twenty five men were coming to assault this ship.... Nineteen men survived to get on board. "Where were the shots coming from!?" The men drew their blades and prepared their pistols. "TELL US!" One of the men slaps a man with the back of his pistol. "We... We don't know!" The people scream, one of the men quakes in the corner, begging for mercy. "Please! We don't know!"  BAM! the man is hit again, "You don't know!? Well captain don't take kindly to people lying! The shots came from your ship, That means that you guys fired em!" 

The man pointed a gun at the passengers head. "ANYONE! GONNA! TELL ME!?" He shouts, pausing on each word so they know how serious he is. "Sure." Reaper thinks to himself, lining up the sites on the mans head. "I'll tell you, Hush little birdy, momma will feed you." BLAM! He fulls the trigger and the bullet is fired, the smell of gunpowder fills the air. It's a lovely smell and when the bullet passes through the mans head, burrowing through the side, bursting bits of brain as it blows out the skull and drags chunks with it. 

Blood sprays the deck, along with brain and life. "There there, Now you sleep with the devil." The men freak out, looking for the shooter, but no mane can be seen. "Devil's craft! There is a cursed freak out there somewhere! Everyone watch out!" The men gather together, picking up hostages as they do. "You can't get us now can you demon!" The men laugh, Reaper steps down from his perch and silently walks over to them.

Their eyes are worried and panicked, reaper picks up his dagger, invisible to their eyes. "Watch me." Reaper thinks to himself, waving the dagger in front of him. STAB! The knife rips into the mans throat, Everyone turns to see what happened as he drops to the ground. Reaper made sure to wipe the blood off on the civilians coat. 

"W...Where did it come from!?" the men freak out, BLAM! a pullet enters on of their chests, "Guah... where!?" BLAM! Another bullet passes through one of the men's heads. "RUN! GET OUT OF HERE!" The men start to run, but a dagger flies into one of their backs, the leader of the retreat party, causing the other men to tumble over them.  Twelve shots ring out, four daggers fly... none of the attack party is left alive. "Now for the captain." Reaper thinks to himself, returning his daggers back to their places.


----------



## Genma1998 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Roran Law - East Blue - Marine E2*

Now, where's the closest shipyard...cook?
Law was holding the limbless marine by the head. I already got the perfect engine. Now i just need a great ship. "I'll never tell you anything... Scummy pirate..." Law squeezed the cook's jaw a little. Tell me! "Fine... fine... There's a navy warship right behind that hill."
*Room...* Law cut the top of the small hill off, and indeed, there was a ship. Good, good. I thought you were lying to me. Thank you. Before reattaching the marines limbs, Law used his Devil Fruit powers and cut of the marines tounge. Sorry but I can't let you tell anybody. Running towards the ship, Law cut into the ground and lifted out a huge ship engine. *Confusion...* He swapped the new engine with the old one and swapped Carnage and himself with two marines that were onboard. After dispatching the rest of the soldiers with a few swings of his sword, he set sail. 

This island was far too stressful for him to deal with alone. He couldn't work alone anymore. He needed a crew.


----------



## DVB (Jun 26, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix- Scholar
East Blue Sea
*
Diego had been on a small ship, using his shadow to help through the sea. He was looking around for any nearby ships. He then saw a nearby Marine ship. He'd figure that would make a nice base and it would help with recruiting. He got onto the ship with the help of his shadow and looked around. There weren't alot of people on here. He saw that there were a few serious looking people on board.

"Oh hi, you guys willing to be friends?" 

Diego gave Law a big cheerful smile. However, there was someting about the smile that was somewhat creepy, possibly because it looked a bit fake.

"My name is Diego D. Vendrix and I'm looking for a crew," he told them. He'd hoped they'd be friendly.


----------



## Genma1998 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Roran Law - East Blue - Marine E2*



DVB said:


> *Diego D. Vendrix- Scholar
> East Blue Sea
> *
> Diego had been on a small ship, using his shadow to help through the sea. He was looking around for any nearby ships. He then saw a nearby Marine ship. He'd figure that would make a nice base and it would help with recruiting. He got onto the ship with the help of his shadow and looked around. There weren't alot of people on here. He saw that there were a few serious looking people on board.
> ...




_What a weird way to ask to join a crew... He's completely uninformed! Does he know I'm not a marine? No... He looks like a pirate. Ah, just to be safe... *Room... Extend*_ Law quickly unsheathed his sword and jabbed it in Diego's direction. The attack hit him in the shoulder. Carnage grabbed Diego and held his arms and legs wide open. Law was about to temporarily cut off Diego's limbs when a shadow came out of Diego's body and punched Carnage in the face. My my. Are you a Devil Fruit eater? _This is going to be interesting._ he thought.


----------



## DVB (Jun 28, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix- Scholar
East Blue Sea
*
Diego winced at the shoulder. His instincts flared up and Carnage was punched into the face by Diego's shadow. Diego glared as shadows appeared under his eyes. Diego's shadow lifted from the ground and faced them.

"Yeah and so are you. I read a book on it somewhere. You ate the Ope Ope Fruit. I ate the Shadow Shadow Fruit. I am a shadow man and you aren't a nice man," Diego said as he leaned down and yanked on Law's shadow and he took out his blade.

"Say you're sorry or I take your shadow from you," Diego said. He didn;t like being attacked, especially after trying to make a friend. D's Shadow pinned and swirled around Carnage.


----------



## Genma1998 (Jun 30, 2013)

Seastone would be more effective on me... you know why?... *Room...* Suddenly Law was standing on top of the main mast.
I can teleport. *Levitate...* Law had hidden many marine guns swords and cannons in the ship. Now, they were all surrounding Diego, ready to fire. You think I didn't prepare for an ambush? Come on, I'm an expert. What's that you're holding in your hand?... Scissors? wrong... *Confusion...*They're Seastone shackles. Check mate. Now tell me why you're really here.


----------



## DVB (Jul 1, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix- Scholar
Roran's Ship, East Blue Sea*

Diego got really mad. That blade was special to him and he wasn't going to let someone take it. "I'm looking for a nakama. Be reasonable," Diego said as he felt the Seastone drain him before he dropped them. Diego sighed as he felt energy come back. He looked to his shadow.

He was shocked. He saw his shadow was free and moving around him. 

He decided to name his buddy Shombre.

He looked to Shadow Hombre and nodded. Shadow Hombre went and dived into Roran. Shadow Hombre has implanted himself into Roran and made him stay still.

"Shadow Rev?s T?teres!"

Diego jumped into the air and squeezed his hand.

"Pelota!"

With Shombre in, he changes Roran's shadow and by extension, him, into a round ball. 

"Now listen! I didn't come here to hurt anyone. I came in to greet you and you tried to attack me. I'll let you, but I would like my tanto back and for us to be friends, because you seem strong," Diego explained as he had Shombre leave his body and return into own.


----------



## Maria Antonia (Jul 3, 2013)

Lizzie tumbled out of the apple barrel, falling flat on her face in the ship's galley. Apples rolled around her as she sat up, massaging her sore neck. "Musta fell asleep in there longer than I wanted to." She sighed, taking a look around. This level of the ship appeared to be empty, surprisingly enough. A sharp turn at the wheel must have knocked the barrel over. She stood and started walking around to stretch her legs.

"Oi, you aint supposed to be here!" A grumpy voice assaulted her. She spun around to see a fat, balding man cutting chunks of meat on a cutting board, most likely the cook of the ship.

"Well, I'm here now! So looks like ya can't be doin much about it." She looked at him pointedly, and he shrugged his shoulders.

"It aint on my authorities now miss, I just deal with the grub. Better hold on now." He warned her as the ship rocked and dipped. "We is off to answer a distress flag spotted by the cap'n."

"Ah so that's why the ride is so jerky now." Lizzie said, mostly to herself, though the cook nodded in agreement. She moved towards the stairs that led to the deck and began to creep her way up.

"Be careful up there! Aint no place for a lady." She heard the cook yell, but she hurried up the steps anyway. The deck was abuzz with activity. The ship was quickly approaching two others, one looked to have been boarded by the other in some kind of attack. The sails were down to half mast now, and the ship easily idled up on the other side of the boarded vessel. Lizzie watched the men swing across or simply hurdle over the railings, and feeling inspired, she hurdled over as well.

All across the deck were dead bodies, either shot or stabbed. Some of the sailors grimaced, but this was nothing new to her. She picked up the sword of a dead man and held it out defensively, following the men as the examined the ship. Though the obviously noticed her in their ranks, they were all too preoccupied to tell Lizzie to turn around.


----------



## Genma1998 (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't work for anyone... I'm willing to form alliance with you, for the time being, but only if you agree to help me achieve my dream. Do you know an angel like figure capable of destroying an entire ship with only one blast? I want to kill him. As soon as possible. I think it might be a revolutionary or marine with a rank of vice admiral or higher. Now tell me. Do you accept my conditions? Diego D. Vendrix?


----------



## DVB (Jul 3, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix- Scholar
Roran's Ship, East Blue Sea*

Diego listened to the man's proposition. "ABSOLUTELY," Diego said as he hugged poor Roran. "That Devil Fruit power is cool," Diego said as he reclaimed his tanto. He is in thought.

"Is anyone still alive? I heard that by taking someone's shadow and put it in a corpse, I could make a zombie," Diego said before he spies a wounded soldier. He slices off his shadow and tosses the comatose solider in the brig before he takes the shadow and puts in a corpse.

A zombie has been made.


----------

